# Emojis coming across as black question mark boxes.



## nicholas173 (Feb 4, 2012)

I got a moto x, on sprint, for Christmas. I can't see or send emojis. When I send them, the person on the other end sees black question mark boxes. The same happens to me when I receive them. I use hangouts for messaging but have tried the stock app and some other apps as well. I searched but haven't seen anything about this. Has anyone else had this problem? How did you fix it? Thanks!


----------

